# Anyone else with annoying browser issues?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Even after applying the build.prop tweaks my browser is completely unresponsive at times, and tends to force close. Does this happen to anyone else or am I alone? I am on .29 firmware, rooted of course. Any good tablet browsers you recommend?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Chrome ftw!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Chrome ftw!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


Chrome did work the best, although I usually prefer dolphin, but the Pad version sucks. I'll give it another shot, thanks man


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Havent used the stock browser much due to typing lag here at Rootz. I use Chrome and havent had any real issues other than some annoying page redraw issues.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Havent used the stock browser much due to typing lag here at Rootz. I use Chrome and havent had any real issues other than some annoying page redraw issues.


Yeah, I've had that happen on almost every browser.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't played around too much but haven't seen that yet (I'm sure I will). Been spending too much time downgrading upgrading rooting unlocking flashing CWM lol. Finally can enjoy the tablet!


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm also getting some pretty bad redraw on .29 however I haven't even rooted yet so I'm hoping I fix will be along sooner than when I decide to root lol

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't use the stock browser, but Chrome's pretty decent when it doesn't decide to be just a black screen before FCing. >_<


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have had issues with every single browser in the android market. They all force close or lock up at some time or another. Another thing annoying me is when I play any flash video on a website and select to make it fullscreen, the browser force closes, it doens't matter which one I use.

The only browser I have not tried is Chrome. So I will check that out tonight and see how well it works.


----------



## YoMarK (May 2, 2012)

I'm using Opera for the most part on my Prime. Scrolling is a little less smooth(but page loadings and rendering seems faster as the stock browser), but no force closes, very functionnal, and it just works.


----------



## Jarmer (Jun 4, 2012)

The stock browser was basically useless to me. Locked up ALL THE TIME and would do that damned "not responding, fc or wait" message all the time. Downloaded and running opera now and seems to be a lot better. Still not happy though that a $400 tablet can't even browse the web out of the box.


----------



## Kaos2flo (Sep 6, 2011)

Holy crap the browser bugs the crap out of me!!! Even if I try chrome it still does freeze up sometimes but just now as often as the stock browser. I really hate the TF300 because of this reason!


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone with CM9 able to comment? Curious as to if these issues are only on the stock rom.


----------



## Jarmer (Jun 4, 2012)

So far I've found that Opera really helps. It seems it is indeed a software issue, at least for me. Sad they would ship it would like this, but download Opera!!!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

The stock browser on the stock rom is garbage. Anything 4.0.4 based, even the stock browser, is fine. Chrome recently updated and is a lot better for me. But don't hate the tf300 because of the browser, that's just ASUS derping and the lack of 4.0.4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

I installed a Browser2Ram .apk for rooted users that seems to have improved the performance of the stock browser immensely. It works by caching webdata to RAM


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

paedz718 said:


> I installed a Browser2Ram .apk for rooted users that seems to have improved the performance of the stock browser immensely. It works by caching webdata to RAM


I did this as well. seems to have helped but the problem still persists.
from what i have read it is Hardware related and not software. my galaxy nexus doesn't have this problem on any browser.
people tend to lean towards the 5th "companion core" of the Tegra 3. it only runs at 500mhz, which is brutally slow these days.
i have also noticed general lock ups during normal use of the tablet. but it is only when i am installing or downloading an app.
when it installs, the rest of the tablet becomes completely unresponsive until the install finishes. again, i believe the "companion core" is handling the app download and installations, and browser scrolling (another reason i think this is because it takes so long to install an app after it is already downloaded...my nexus and hp touchpad running AOKP were MUCH faster, also no browser lag in either device)

is there any app out there that can control the "cores" of the tegra 3? all 5 of them? we could shut down the companion core and use the main cores to power browsing/app installing ect.

EDIT: I would also like to hear from someone running CM9 or AOKP to see if either of those fix this...that alone may be a reason for me to unlock and flash one of those ROM's.


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> I did this as well. seems to have helped but the problem still persists.
> from what i have read it is Hardware related and not software. my galaxy nexus doesn't have this problem on any browser.
> people tend to lean towards the 5th "companion core" of the Tegra 3. it only runs at 500mhz, which is brutally slow these days.
> i have also noticed general lock ups during normal use of the tablet. but it is only when i am installing or downloading an app.
> ...


Experiencing the same lag you describe. And can attest my nexus flies as well. Read on xda that someone tried a core managing program made for the HTC one X which worked on the TF300. I'm really itching to void my warranty if the tablet is butter smooth and free of all the bugs that seem present on the stock ROM. But wondering if I'd end up trading the stock ROM bugs for custom ROM bugs. I like the ability to switch from power savings mode to balanced to performance mode. Don't think any custom ROMs have that functionality built in yet. I find myself clicking on items multiple times for actions to occur on this tablet. Haven't tried a factory reset yet though

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

paedz718 said:


> But wondering if I'd end up trading the stock ROM bugs for custom ROM bugs. I like the ability to switch from power savings mode to balanced to performance mode. Don't think any custom ROMs have that functionality built in yet.


I could live with Custom ROM bugs i guess..they usually aren't deal breakers for me. as long as there are no more hiccups in performance during medial tasks (like browsing, navigating while installing apps ect. i could live with them. i have been dealing with those "bugs" for quite some time now through 5 different devices and i wouldn't trade it for anything.

as for the power switcher mode....you are right, i dont think there is anything you can do to get them in the notification toggles, However, if you have something like SetCPU, you can always change the Governor.
conservative would be power save
on demand or interactive would be balanced
and performance would be....performace mode.


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> I could live with Custom ROM bugs i guess..they usually aren't deal breakers for me. as long as there are no more hiccups in performance during medial tasks (like browsing, navigating while installing apps ect. i could live with them. i have been dealing with those "bugs" for quite some time now through 5 different devices and i wouldn't trade it for anything.
> 
> as for the power switcher mode....you are right, i dont think there is anything you can do to get them in the notification toggles, However, if you have something like SetCPU, you can always change the Governor.
> conservative would be power save
> ...


With respect to the SetCPU settings, are those governor changes on the fly or do they need to be set at boot?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

paedz718 said:


> With respect to the SetCPU settings, are those governor changes on the fly or do they need to be set at boot?


they are set and activated "on the fly". no need to reboot.....at least that is what i have been thinking for about 3 years 
actually tested this as well with benchmarks.
benchmark on conservative, then benchmark on performance without a reboot and the performance governor is MUCH faster.


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> they are set and activated "on the fly". no need to reboot.....at least that is what i have been thinking for about 3 years
> actually tested this as well with benchmarks.
> benchmark on conservative, then benchmark on performance without a reboot and the performance governor is MUCH faster.


Awesome. Thanks for confirming 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryzilla23 (May 13, 2012)

The only fix that has worked great for me is the browser2ram apk. It has something to do with how asus caches crappily to storage instead of memory. Search for it on xda, I don't have the link right now. Install and reboot and my browser has not crashed once since.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryzilla23 (May 13, 2012)

http://db.tt/OHq9Kmlf use this APk. It switches from caching to the crappy storage io to the ram. Install and reboot. I haven't had a crash since.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jarmer (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd just like to add that since using Opera Mobile plus the recent firmware update the tablet seems a lot more responsive. At least in the browser category I think opera works wonders and clearly defines that the stock browsers problem is software.

Sent from a TARDIS using my Transformer TF300


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

I'm on AOKP, and I actually use teo browsers...due to flash. Chrome, and Maxthon. They're the two best I've used thus far.


----------

